# Old Detroit Jewel cook stove



## jjlrrw (Nov 28, 2011)

This may be a long shot but...

I just found an old Detroit Jewel 20" cooking stove with four burners on top.  The model number is 8240 but I can't much about it.  I am sure it is setup for ng and need to convert it to lp.

The orifice for the oven has a hole size .115" and each of the four cooktops have an orifice hole size of .099" because of these large sizes I feel it is setup for ng.  One chart I found converted the .115" size to .067" and the .099" to .055" for lp.  

Does this sound correct?  I called the only appliance place in the area but they didn't have much help to offer.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 29, 2011)

http://www.hvacredu.net/gas-codes/module2/Gas Orifice Capacity Chart.pdf


----------



## Danno77 (Nov 29, 2011)

Are you gonna post pictures of it?

Here is the one I bought a few months ago






Oh, and this came with it...


----------



## jjlrrw (Nov 29, 2011)

Nice find, that side by side is sweet, here is the one I just picked up, it will fit nice in the cabin we are working on.  Sorry about the picture it is a picture of a picture the stove is apart getting cleaned and hopefully the correct orifices soon.

If you have any good links to these stove please post them, I didn't find a lot.  

The link to the chart posted is the one I was looking at to convert just wanted to see if I was missing anything.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 15, 2012)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> Are you gonna post pictures of it?
> 
> Here is the one I bought a few months ago
> 
> ...



Ooo...I'd love that Magic Chef, colors would be perfect for my kitchen!


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 15, 2012)

Come and get it. I'll make a deal!


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 15, 2012)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> Come and get it. I'll make a deal!



I'd love to, but Illinois is a bit too far.  It doesn't happen to work, does it?


----------



## Danno77 (Jan 15, 2012)

eclecticcottage said:
			
		

> Danno77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never used it, but the sellers told me that it worked when removed. As the story goes it was the "newer" stove in the house to replace the original (the Jewel) by the original owner of the house. She used it until she sold the house to them about 10-15 years ago (my memory is fuzzy on that). They say that she had that Jewel moved to the basement for canning every year, so it supposedly works too. By looking at the stoves I sure believe they should work well! I can't wait until I have the time to get that Jewel cleaned up and running again. It's gonna look so cool.

I looked for a stove like that Magic Chef for years and never found one at a good price and distance from me. Alas, I give in and buy Mrs. Danno a beautiful Stainless Steel convection oven with 5 burner stove top and months later I find this stove!


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 16, 2012)

Haha, I used to want a 5 burner (NOT stainless though, I hate stainless) dual oven-until I looked closely and realized the oven was completely computer/touch button controlled.  No knob.  I don't like that, circuit boards don't belong in my kitchen range.  So, I'm baking in my toaster oven (the oven on our range doesn't work properly) and hunting a good deal on a vintage oven (not much $$ since we bought the Cottage). Problem is, neither I nor mr eclectic know butkis about rebuilding and converting one to propane.  So it might be a long search, lol.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 27, 2012)

jjlrrw said:
			
		

> This may be a long shot but...
> 
> I just found an old Detroit Jewel 20" cooking stove with four burners on top.  The model number is 8240 but I can't much about it.  I am sure it is setup for ng and need to convert it to lp.
> 
> ...



How did you determine the orifice sizes?  I found a stove I like relatively close and still need to convince dh about it AND figure out if it's too heavy to bring home in the winter DD or not.  But if the stars align, I'll need to convert it, it is set for NG (of course).

The link posted above isn't working for me


----------



## acer966 (Mar 18, 2013)

I am new to this site and run across it by accident looking for any info on the same exact stove. I hope  IT got a good deal and I wouldn't b afraid to use it. I'm worried that if I repaint it the value could drop?


----------



## eclecticcottage (Mar 18, 2013)

Depends on the paint job.  Restored and repainted stoves sell for big $$.


----------



## acer966 (Mar 19, 2013)

It  has surface rust but I'm afraid to paint I myself so I will probobly enlist some help. I only paid 20 bucks for it lol!


----------

